# Norwegian: "i sky"



## oskhen

Hei

Det følgende er et utdrag fra Peder Østbyes norske oversettelse/gjendiktning fra 1920 av Homers "Iliaden":

"Høvdingen fant de sittende taus ved sitt tjærede langskib
borte ved teltet, og ei ble Akillevs glad, da han så dem.
Skjelvende stanset de begge i sky for den herlige konge."

Jeg antar at "i sky" betyr ar de var redde/nervøse (som i "å være sky"), men jeg lurte egentlig på om noen har vært borte i dette uttrykket før, og om det faktisk er noe man kan skrive, om man kunne skrive det en gang, eller om det er et jukseuttrykk for å få versemålet til å stemme?

(for anyone not fluent in Norwegian but interested in the subject: The question is about an Norwegian translation from 1920 of "the Iliad", where the expression "de stanset i sky" is used. "Å stanse" means "to stop", "i" means "in". "Å være sky" does in Norwegian mean the same as "to be shy", I suppose, but "å stanse i sky" is an expression I've never heard before. So I wonder whether it's idiomatic, archaic, or just invented to match the Hexameter in which it is written.)


----------



## Sepia

Jeg kender ordet "sky" paa gammelt dansk og kun som adjektiv, men benyttet som adverbial i konstellationen "i sky" er betydningen indelysende.

Paa dansk er ordet imidlertid ikke synonymt med engelsk: "shy", men snarere som paa tysk "sheu". Det betegner at vaere en lille smule bange - mere end genert (shy) - som f.eks. en hund eller en hest traekker sig forskraekket tilbage, naar man goer en bevaegelse lidt for hurtigt; hesten er sky.


----------



## oskhen

Sepia said:


> Jeg kender ordet "sky" paa gammelt dansk og kun som adjektiv, men benyttet som adverbial i konstellationen "i sky" er betydningen indelysende.
> 
> Paa dansk er ordet imidlertid ikke synonymt med engelsk: "shy", men snarere som paa tysk "sheu". Det betegner at vaere en lille smule bange - mere end genert (shy) - som f.eks. en hund eller en hest traekker sig forskraekket tilbage, naar man goer en bevaegelse lidt for hurtigt; hesten er sky.


 

"sky" later til å bety det samme på norsk som på dansk. Jeg tenkte feil når jeg sammenliknet det med "shy". 

Men takk, det ser ut til at betydningen er det jeg trodde. Men så; kan man/har man kunnet skrive det?


----------



## sigjak

Jeg tror substantivet *'sky'* kan tillegges betydninger alt fra redsel/frykt til respekt/aktelse.
Jeg har ikke vært borti uttrykket *'i sky for', *men kjenner begrepet *'føle sky for',* som kan bety å frykte/være redd noe(n), vike tilbake for noe(n), kvie seg for noe, føle respekt/aktelse for noe(n). Dermed ser jeg heller ingen problemer med uttrykket 'i sky for', selv om det nok ikke er vanlig.
Jeg aner noe av den samme vide betydningen av verbet *'å sky'* i uttrykk som:
Han skyr henne som pesten (=unngå, frykte)
Han skyr ingen anstrengelse (unngå, respektere)
Brent barn skyr ilden (=frykte, respektere, unngå)

En nyttårshilsen til alle i Nordisk forum.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Måske burde jeg starte en ny tråd men nu spørger jeg lige hurtigt...

Begge nordmændene her bruger udtrykket "at være borte i (noget)"... Det har jeg aldrig hørt på dansk, så jeg tænkte om I gad forklare hvad det betyder? Jeg kan selvfølgelig gætte, men det er jo bedre med den ægte vare...


----------



## sigjak

Når vi sier at vi ikke har vært borti/borte i dette uttrykket før, mener vi at vi ikke kjenner til det eller at vi ikke har vært i kontakt med det (eller kanskje heller at vi ikke kan huske at vi har sett det før).


----------



## Aleco

*I sky* har jeg bare hørt synonymt med "til værs," "i lufta" eller "til himmels" :S

*Å være borti* kan også bety "to touch"


----------



## Spectre scolaire

> Høvdingen fant dem sittende taus ved sitt tjærede langskib
> borte ved teltet, og ei ble Akillevs glad, da han så dem.
> Skjelvende stanset de begge i sky for den herlige konge.





			
				Sepia said:
			
		

> Paa dansk er ordet imidlertid ikke synonymt med engelsk: "shy", men snarere som paa tysk "sheu".


Jeg tror _Sepia_ har ræt. 

Kan du lige give os et nummer på hvilken bog og vers der er tale om?
 ​


----------



## oskhen

(Det skal ikke være "dem", men "de" - det er de to som finner Akillevs.)



Spectre scolaire said:


> Jeg tror _Sepia_ har ræt.
> 
> Kan du lige give os et nummer på hvilken bog og vers der er tale om?
> 
> ​


 

Jeg har sitert Iliadens første bok, verselinjer 329-331.

Sigjak sendte meg forresten et interessant resultat på et googlesøk. Etter det jeg har sett, kan tydeligvis "i sky for" bety både å frykte og respektere, til dels i positiv forstand.

Håper jeg har lov til å poste denne linken: 
http://books.google.es/books?lr=&q="i+sky+for"&sa=N&start=0


----------

